# A new puppy moved into our home!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

A few weeks ago I found this little guy on ebay and couldn't resist to buy him!

Isn't he lovely? 

He's from Danbury Mint and I already have another maltese figurine from this company. Really like how real and natural they look.

So here he is!









Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfection


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

aaww... that is an awesome little puppy! Very real looking indeed! But not soft and cuddly like our real flufs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexandra, yes that is such a gorgeous Maltese figurine! Look at those gorgeous eyes ... so real looking! And, the nose ... again, it looks so real! 

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I LOVE it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really nice. It totally captures the awesomeness of a Maltese puppy. I'm off to find one now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww that's cute..I gotta get one..


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Oooh It's darling. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ullana has a brother! And he is soooo cute! Does he have a name?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh isn't that cute!! Now we'll all be looking for them! I love it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You had me going there for a while with that headline, Alexandra. What a pretty sculpture. Very realistic looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely, the eyes and hair are really nice. I can see why you love it.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Is he potty trained?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is so cute! :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Super Cute!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That new addition is absolutley adorable!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

When I opened this all I saw was I couldn't resist buying this guy off of ebay. I was worried, but then I scrolled down! How adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexandra at first I thought you were announcing a new sissy or brother for beautiful Ullana

I love the sculpture, I love it:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Alexandra, yes that is such a gorgeous Maltese figurine! Look at those gorgeous eyes ... so real looking! And, the nose ... again, it looks so real!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures.


Glad you liked it! I have another maltese figurine from Danbury and it also looks very real.



Sylie said:


> That is really nice. It totally captures the awesomeness of a Maltese puppy. I'm off to find one now.


Good luck in finding one, Sylvia! 



michellerobison said:


> Awww that's cute..I gotta get one..


Keeping my fingers crossed for you all to find one soon! 



edelweiss said:


> Ullana has a brother! And he is soooo cute! Does he have a name?


Not yet, Lol! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh isn't that cute!! Now we'll all be looking for them! I love it!!


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> You had me going there for a while with that headline, Alexandra. What a pretty sculpture. Very realistic looking. :thumbsup:


Hahaha! :HistericalSmiley:I know what you have first thought! 


Piccolina said:


> Is he potty trained?


Sure he is, Sammy! :thumbsup:



mdbflorida said:


> When I opened this all I saw was I couldn't resist buying this guy off of ebay. I was worried, but then I scrolled down! How adorable.


I can imagine what you thought ... a puppy from ebay!!! Eeeeeek! 
But this little guy is really adorable.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Alexandra at first I thought you were announcing a new sissy or brother for beautiful Ullana
> 
> I love the sculpture, I love it:wub:


Oh Paula, I wish I could announce this! Mabe one day my dream will come true!


----------

